# his bedding keeps getting water all over it -_-



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

So I have a guinea pig, Duo.
And well he continues to get water all over his bedding.
I have changed water bottles 3 times, but it keeps happening.
Pretty sure he doesn't drink the water properly like this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfS762JZ9S8
He will lick it for a second, or try to drink from the _side _of the metal thing and jerk it around which is what I think is making such a mess.
Is there anything I can do to prevent water getting all over the bedding, it just sucks changing half the bedding every other day.
I've used fleece before for a few months, but he didn't seem to enjoy it much. 
So when I went back to carefresh he was overjoyed and started "popcorning" all over the place.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

You could put the water bottle over a cat liter tray, and then mop/empty it out once a day. This should save your bedding, maybe put a towel or fleece in the bottom if he doesn't like stepping on plastic


----------

